# Filing US Taxes



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, 
I am just looking for a little input from anyone living in Greece, married to a Greek and filing taxes in the US.

I have decided to file my taxes in the US this year even though I don't make the minimum amount because I would rather not have several years where I didn't file anything. My question has two parts. First, is it correct to file as "married but filing separately" since my husband is Greek and shouldn't have anything to do with the IRS?
Secondly, the senate passed a law a few years ago regarding foreign bank accounts which says you have to report any account you have a financial interest in and that has more than 10,000 dollars. My husband has a bank account that I do not have my name attached to at all (but perhaps have a financial interest in) however he is not a US citizen and he earned all the money in Greece and was taxed here. Do I have to report this account?

Thanks for any input from anyone filing taxes here. 
Just trying to do the right thing . . .


----------

